# Mesh floors in loft



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been thinking about using some type mesh in the floor on my next loft. I am having a hard time understanding how you install it, and how you clean under the mesh. I have seen some that put drawers under to clean, but don't know how to build this. Any good how to pictures on this subject?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

watch my video of my loft and see if it works for u 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB7wKyggorw


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Not really Jas, i'm going bigger than that. I will have studs to deal with.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

I built my lofts to include #9 welded wire for the floors. I had them powder coated white before installation. I built a 2" X 6" outer frame, and center support. I also added 1" square steel stock that was powder coated as well to support the welded wire.










Below the #9 welded wire floor I built removable drawers to clean out the poo, and spent seed.




























I hope this helps.


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you not have any studs in your wall?


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

9toes said:


> Do you not have any studs in your wall?


Only in the corners.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

*Studs*



9toes said:


> I have been thinking about using some type mesh in the floor on my next loft. I am having a hard time understanding how you install it, and how you clean under the mesh. I have seen some that put drawers under to clean, but don't know how to build this. Any good how to pictures on this subject?


Hi, I am about to start on my OB loft, It will be 8' x16' that will have two 8' x 6' sections with at 4' hallway. I plan to use 1"x1" 12.5 ga wire for the floor in the two sections. I will have studs to deal with also. What I plan on doing is making the floor sections with the 12.5 ga wire in sections of 18" x 5'5" so that I can remove them if needed. These wire sections will only be on the outside walls just below the perches. 

Now to deal with the floor joaist , I am going to use hearders to support them, I will try to post some pictures in the near future.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

If you don't use wire mesh wood floors are good also. I built mine last year and went with plywood floor and I like it. Just saying if you are not to sure both work fine.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

ok guys your welcome to help me build a loft any time, jasmeet great video. i have a ply wood flooring and it works for me i ll get pictures for you all today


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

What I did was put wire mesh on the floor made the floor about 18in high made a frame under the loft with 2x6s the size of the floor and filled it with a truck of sand so that way all,the poop drops on the sand drys the wet part and just rake the solid on weekends stays and looks very clean.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Talon your setup looks very nice. One question why do some people have there perch slanted down ward some I seen this in your to why is it easer to clean?


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

chayi said:


> Talon your setup looks very nice. One question why do some people have there perch slanted down ward some I seen this in your to why is it easer to clean?


The sloping perches are for hygiene, and are removable for easy cleaning.


----------

